# Pelmatochromis pulcher & Pelmatochromis kribensis. Anyone?



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello to all.
I just got introduced to the most amazing cichlid (and I know some...but this one just blew my mind) Pelmatochromis pulcher & Pelmatochromis kribensis.

When I saw them first there was nothing awesome about them, a group chasing each other all (or most of them just silvery looking with a black stripe) but the LFS owner told me that "those" are pretty easy to breed. I had like $15.00 in my pocket and that was just about enough to buy a pair. I make sure that he put in the bag a male and a female and I went home with them.
I thought, well cichilds or not, if I put them with the other cichlids they are going to get killed. My cichild tank has become very competitive and the fish are big (6 - 7 inches) compared to these little guys... So I put them in the Amazon community aquarium and hope they didn't go in a killing spree murdering my cardinal tetras (which they haven't)they seem not to bother the discus either so I just forgot completely about them, really, two little fish in a 240 gallon tank...that was until the day I came home and saw ALL my fish in that tank in just one side of the tank....and the other half empty...or what it seems to be empty. I though that was odd. so I took a closer look. And there they were....in the middle of a swarm of fry....like 50-80...100? I don't know....a lots of them.
The male has colored up and is gorgeous looking, with a burgandy belly, lilac tail and yellow top, his fins penciled in red. The female is bright yellow and has a fuscia belly very bright. I remembered the guy at the fish store told me about a cave....which I didn't get, so I run and bought not one, but 3 and placed them around the tank. The moma has them from one cave to the other, now here, now there, teaching them to hide between the roots of the plants where you can barely see them or between the plants. it is very entretaining to watch them not let anyone near their babies. They keep them in a very compact group except at feeding times....but they are always watching after them..
Now the fry are about 2-3 weeks old. Still very little. But they swim and no longer rest just on the bottom of the tank.
I will take some video and share with you...worst case scenario some pictures as soon as I get home.
I am a happy moma" :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the spawn!!

Just for reference, Kribensis are now classified as Pelvicachromis pulcher rather then Pelmatochromis. Kribensis or kribs are the common name.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. Great information. 
The fry continue to grow strong under mom and dad watchful eye. They seem to have some kind of signal communication mom or dad shake several times their head and all babies lay low and very still....amazing how they control and take care of the babies.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've always thought that I would like to build a tank around them, but haven't yet. Pretty fish!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous and such good parents


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's see if we can see this video of my Pelmatochromis Pulcher 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1410303749255674&saved


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

You'll have to try Pelvicachromis taeniatus, if you like the kribensis... smaller but even more gorgeous. No the video didn't work.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The video doesn't work, Facebook links cause problems for non-members.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok...i'll try the video from photo bucket ...sorry about that


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Pelvicachromis teaniatus ...they look gorgeous. I will have to research where can I get some. Good choice. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

OK...here it is an update. My one pair succesfully breed and raised 80 + fry....they are on their own now....and the pair is in the cave again doing it's thing.
So at this pace I will over populate the world with Pelmatochromis pulcher.
So in a couple of months once they grow a little more....if anyone want some of them in the dallas area, please let me know....
Or if you know a birth control, that will work too....video to follow. 2 videos as a matter of fact.
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, by the way, they are in the community tank, with tetras of all kinds. Roseline sharks....and discus. You might think that someone was going to have a healthy snack with the fry....but no one dare to with the parents watching over the fry....
Great parents, I have to said.


----------

